# your nicest low tech low light nano setups?



## plantastic37 (Nov 4, 2012)

Need aquascaping live stock ideas. TY.


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hygrophila corymbosa
Anubias nana
Echinodorus amazonicus
Anubias barteri 
Cryptocory​ne wendtii tropica 
Banana Lily
Micro-Sword Grass
Rotala Macrandra (red)

But the red plants need bright|intense light. My tank is in a room with bright ambient sunlight. And I dose Flourish Carbon religiously.


----------



## plantastic37 (Nov 4, 2012)

Matt1977 said:


> Hygrophila corymbosa
> Anubias nana
> Echinodorus amazonicus
> Anubias barteri
> ...


Gorgeous! Good work! Wish I could do something like this but do not have access to ambient sunlit room.

TY for sharing!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

When you say lowlight do you mean no light? Does your room have a window?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

plantastic37 said:


> Gorgeous! Good work! Wish I could do something like this but do not have access to ambient sunlit room.
> 
> TY for sharing!


you should be able to do it still. ive grown macrandra in low light before, it just doesnt get quite as red, more of a reddish brown on the tips, and the rest is greener.

here is mine..going for a minimalistic look here

flora: Anubias barteri 'Micro' (leaves the size of pencil erasers) and Eleocharis 'Belem'
fauna: Black orchid crowntail betta

I havent gotten a high quality photo of the tank since i added the Hairgrass, sorry. took these with my phone (still fighting a little diatoms at the time of the pic)


mms_picture.jpg 2 by orchidman10, on Flickr


mms_picture.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

here is the betta


avatar by orchidman10, on Flickr

and a high quality pic before the haigrass 
DSC_0009.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice setups!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Matt1977 said:


> Hygrophila corymbosa
> Anubias nana
> Echinodorus amazonicus
> Anubias barteri
> ...


i love your Edge! its awesome! its seems nice and bright, open and clean, but also dense and healthy! it looks great!!



GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice setups!


thanks!


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

orchidman said:


> you should be able to do it still. ive grown macrandra in low light before, it just doesnt get quite as red, more of a reddish brown on the tips, and the rest is greener.
> 
> here is mine..going for a minimalistic look here
> 
> ...


Correct. You can still grow macranda in low light... Or stock lights. There are so many great low light plants.. Ask a few q's at the LFS but research their answers... My trick is if the plants look lush and healthy at the LFS then ill give it a go...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

sometimes the Lfs near here will unknowingly sell plants that are not aquatic, such as mondo grass. its no the fault of the emplyee, they dont know the difference, but the store for not educating them. so be careful about stuff like that.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

awesome black orchid  (and tank)


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Matt1977: What substrate are you using?


----------



## wheatiesl337 (Mar 30, 2011)

Low-light, no ferts. Excel dosed during transition from dry-start to flooded, but have since ceased dosing. 
Planted with crpyts and anubias. 
Dirt substrated capped with blasting sand. 
I don't think it gets much more low-tech than this:


----------



## plantastic37 (Nov 4, 2012)

wheatiesl337 said:


> Low-light, no ferts. Excel dosed during transition from dry-start to flooded, but have since ceased dosing.
> Planted with crpyts and anubias.
> Dirt substrated capped with blasting sand.
> I don't think it gets much more low-tech than this:


Kudos! Very nice tank! Question is the lighting stock? No Co2? This is something like what I would like to achieve!


----------



## ReluctantHippy (Jun 23, 2011)

My 2 5g killi tanks. Zero dosing and just 12w of LED above the two. 










Not the best picture with the tannins in the water but hope it helps.


----------



## wheatiesl337 (Mar 30, 2011)

The lighting is not the stock halogens, but edges come with LED's stock now I believe. I am using 2x LED units that plug right into the existing fixture. Got them for about $6 each on amazon.

Zero c02 injection.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

andrewss said:


> awesome black orchid  (and tank)


thanks


----------



## plantastic37 (Nov 4, 2012)

Matt1977 said:


> Hygrophila corymbosa
> Anubias nana
> Echinodorus amazonicus
> Anubias barteri
> ...


Do you find it hard to work in this tank with the small opening at the top? It really is a lovely tank!


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

AirstoND said:


> Matt1977: What substrate are you using?


I'm using coral sand with Flourish tabs.


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

plantastic37 said:


> Do you find it hard to work in this tank with the small opening at the top? It really is a lovely tank!


It was hard scaping it, but maintenance is very easy... I don't really gravel vac or fiddle with it too much once the plants are in...

Have look at my tank journal: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=195794

Thanks mate...


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

orchidman said:


> you should be able to do it still. ive grown macrandra in low light before, it just doesnt get quite as red, more of a reddish brown on the tips, and the rest is greener.
> 
> here is mine..going for a minimalistic look here
> 
> ...


Thats a very cook nano...nice lines.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

andrewss said:


> awesome black orchid  (and tank)





Matt1977 said:


> Thats a very cook nano...nice lines.


thanks matt. i really like the open-ness that your Edge has, but it looks lush at the same time


----------

